# My dog is better than your dog! (Tuffdawg & Browning84)



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey browning & tuffdawg. my dog is faster, land or water, and a whole lot prettier than your dogs.

 ill have the bumper in my hand long before yalls dogs get it back to you.


----------



## BookHound (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, but does your dog own machine guns and grenades?


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

Please, don’t kid yourself bumpers are for sissy’s we will be using a swan for this test, FYI they can weigh in at about 45 pounds. Big dog wins then, another FYI that’s me.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2008)

my female lab would have that grenade from your pooch in a second. shes good at snatchin things


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> Please, don’t kid yourself bumpers are for sissy’s we will be using a swan for this test, FYI they can weigh in at about 45 pounds. Big dog wins then, another FYI that’s me.



hahaha yea but buck isnt so small hisself. unruly he may be, but he loves to retrieve


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

Unruly will not cut it, he will have to do better then that. If not Shooter will eat his lunch on water or land.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> my female lab would have that grenade from your pooch in a second. shes good at snatchin things



 $50 says my GSP can pull that pin on that grenade...... and run away in time.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


>



you and your laughin smilies are killin me


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> you and your laughin smilies are killin me


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

I’m sure Shooter's water entry landing is further out then your little ole GSP will even swim. But if that’s not the case lets take it up another notch again. Let’s put out about 100 decoys and throw about a 100 yrd water mark and send em from a boat.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> I’m sure Shooter's water entry landing is further out then your little ole GSP will even swim. But if that’s not the case lets take it up another notch again. Let’s put out about 100 decoys and throw about a 100 yrd water mark and send em from a boat.



Bring it on sparky. I am confident. I have a unique dog.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2008)

the smilies!    


seriously though, my female will win the all around award anyday over a pointer or fat brown dog......


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

I would consider mentally challenged for a dog is unique, so we will shorten the mark up for your dog a little bit. I also consider 3 leg dogs unique and also dog with wheels on the back is unique too. Or is it unique as in the dog gets in the water and swims around in circles?


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> the smilies!
> 
> 
> seriously though, my female will win the all around award anyday over a pointer or fat brown dog......



Ok bud. Whatever you think. Lord help the day when we all get together.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> the smilies!
> 
> 
> seriously though, my female will win the all around award anyday over a pointer or fat brown dog......



Fat? He ain’t fat, you are going to see a different Shooter then you remember when you saw him at 7 months, he can out run my brothers boxer now and he is lean at 11 months old.


----------



## Redbow (Nov 21, 2008)

But my Dog is meaner than your Dog!!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> I would consider mentally challenged for a dog is unique, so we will shorten the mark up for your dog a little bit. I also consider 3 leg dogs unique and also dog with wheels on the back is unique too. Or is it unique as in the dog gets in the water and swims around in circles?



watch it sparky!! thems fighten words!


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

Redbow said:


> But my Dog is meaner than your Dog!!!








 You boys........... I tell you. I am going to hate to see the looks on your faces when a WOMAN and her PUPPY out do you all.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

Redbow said:


> But my Dog is meaner than your Dog!!!



I got several of those. That will handle the mean and the speed I haven’t seen a dog ever, that can out run her. She is a 6 year old 35 lb Brittany with an amazing gait and if she does not know the dog and or like the dog she will handle em and her 11 year old momma is even less tolerant or other dogs but in her age she has lost her speed a little bit. But if they are hunting it dont matter what dog is running around, they are more concerned with quail. Or we can take it inside and have a dog try and take my English Bulldog's bone or chew toy away.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> You boys........... I tell you. I am going to hate to see the looks on your faces when a WOMAN and her PUPPY out do you all.



Silly woman don’t you know men are always better then a woman    always


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> Silly woman don’t you know men are always better then a woman    always



You better wake up and get into reality. 






































 Typical men.


----------



## hogdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

yall's dogs aint got nothin on this little girl.  She brings my spread to life and she's even been known to catch em' on the way down.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> yall's dogs aint got nothin on this little girl.  She brings my spread to life and she's even been known to catch em' on the way down.



So what your telling us is she not steady???  I bet you that a silver lab wont break


----------



## hogdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

heck no she ain't steady!  I trained her to swim around in my spread using hand signals.  I even hollowed out a decoy to strap to her back 



browning84 said:


> I bet you that a silver lab wont break


don't get my blood boiling this morning


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> don't get my blood boiling this morning



I knew you would like that, FYI, your not alon in your feelings about them 

anyway the hollow decoy isn't to bad of an idea. What is that thing anyway, I didn't know rats could retrieve.


----------



## hogdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

my girlfriends cavalier got knocked up by a jack russell, and, well, we got Sally.  i think she gets her retrieving ability from her mama


----------



## dognducks (Nov 21, 2008)

Please my dog looks better, marks better, and stays warmer in her vest. hahaha


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

My dogs still better than all of yours.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am not sure you will be able to compete in the swan retrieveing contest, with a dog that small


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> Please my dog looks better, marks better, and stays warmer in her vest. hahaha
> 
> 
> View attachment 208207





tuffdawg said:


> My dogs still better than all of yours.



You are both in some sort of dream land its time to come back to reality. We all know chocolates are better. But if ya'll think your dogs are better let put the money where the mouth is  Christmas is close and I could use a little more spending money.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 21, 2008)

My dog wears a hat and votes republican


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> I am not sure you will be able to compete in the swan retrieveing contest, with a dog that small



I cant understand a thing you say. You going to have to quit studdering.


----------



## hogdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

good lookin' dog strut.  you ever get that forcing with the collar straightened out?


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> My dog wears a hat and votes republican



see at least we have an honest person around here, how many times did he vote???


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> My dog wears a hat and votes republican



My dog eats democrats.


----------



## dognducks (Nov 21, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> good lookin' dog strut.  you ever get that forcing with the collar straightened out?



yeah i did. She finally quit bugging. I'm training with a really good field trial ameatur now and he's helped me tons. we've finished walking fetch now and i'm not going to continue until the spring when hunting seasons over. I assume your a member of the refuge


----------



## dognducks (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> You are both in some sort of dream land its time to come back to reality. We all know chocolates are better. But if ya'll think your dogs are better let put the money where the mouth is  Christmas is close and I could use a little more spending money.



that black dog power


----------



## hogdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> yeah i did. She finally quit bugging. I'm training with a really good field trial ameatur now and he's helped me tons. we've finished walking fetch now and i'm not going to continue until the spring when hunting seasons over. I assume your a member of the refuge



saw it on RTF.  glad u got hooked up with a trainer.  good luck this season!


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> that black dog power




Brown Dog Mafia, and we have a website.  http://www.browndogmafia.com/


----------



## dognducks (Nov 21, 2008)

the only thing browns got going for it is it's ALMOST black


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> the only thing browns got going for it is it's ALMOST black



Anyone visiting this thread now must change out of their boots and put on their waders cause it’s starting to get deep in here and strut its your fault.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> Anyone visiting this thread now must change out of their boots and put on their waders cause it’s starting to get deep in here and strut its your fault.









 Yeah its starting to smell funny in here too.


----------



## hogdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

silvers rule!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> silvers rule!!


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> silvers rule!!



I am only 5' 11" so if you make any more remarks like that I might have to leave cause it will be to deep for me.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> I am only 5' 11" so if you make any more remarks like that I might have to leave cause it will be to deep for me.



 well if thats the case, I should have bailed out 4 inches ago.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> well if thats the case, I should have bailed out 4 inches ago.



So what you are saying is you are extra tall like me???


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> So what you are saying is you are extra tall like me???


----------



## Corey (Nov 21, 2008)

My dog heard about this and was 
smart enough to get off the ground! 

He also said he is going all in!


----------



## dognducks (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm 6'2" i've got a little to go. My waders are already on by the way. Doesn't everyone put theirs on the day before duck season?


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

Well here is the thing. My dog will find and point a bird...... and water retrieve. Bet your dumb ole labs cant do that.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

Lord help, I hope you all know I am kidding with you all. I love dumb old labradorks.


----------



## dognducks (Nov 21, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Lord help, I hope you all know I am kidding with you all. I love dumb old labradorks.



dork have you seen your avatar? Your dog? ha. All fun and games. I wish my lab would lock up and point.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> dork have you seen your avatar? Your dog? ha. All fun and games. I wish my lab would lock up and point.



You do know that is possible dont you?


----------



## dognducks (Nov 21, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> You do know that is possible dont you?



yeah i do.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

My OTHER dog isnt a dork...... He's just happy!


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

This is the girl I know can whip lab booty.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

You boys got skeered. DIdn ya?


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Nov 21, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> My OTHER dog isnt a dork...... He's just happy!



Looks like he is laughing and pointing at them. Classic.


----------



## bassfishga (Nov 21, 2008)

Every night in the round pen, in the field, through the woods, that is all she wants to to retrieve. Bring it.
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://s19.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid19.photobucket.com/albums/b192/atlanta29/6731685232_ORIG.flv"></embed>


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

bassfishga........... your mighty close to be talking that smack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I dont see that dog in water.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> You boys got skeered. DIdn ya?



ain't nobody skeered. but some of us got jobs and can't play on the forum all day.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> ain't know body skeered. but some of us got jobs and can't play on the forum all day.








 I got a job. Its taking care of the house, tending to kids and training dogs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just call me a multi tasker.


----------



## bassfishga (Nov 21, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> bassfishga........... your mighty close to be talking that smack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She will go, I just wish I had a pond or lake in the backyard too. You might be lucky I don't.  I will have to work on that video for you.


----------



## Corey (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> ain't know body skeered. but some of us got jobs and can't play on the forum all day.



Why would you say that?


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

Corey said:


> Why would you say that?


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> ain't know body skeered. but some of us got jobs and can't play on the forum all day.



 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats not a low blow. He just forgot the smiley. Here ya go browning84......


----------



## Corey (Nov 21, 2008)

Tuffdawg you type to dang fast, im just messing around


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

Corey said:


> Tuffdawg you type to dang fast, im just messing around



 I know.


----------



## hogdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

I got a job and I can still play on the forum... and take pics of dogs at lunch time
Pitbull Retriever.  She'll go get your ducks, and take care of the game warden if he comes around.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats not a low blow. He just forgot the smiley. Here ya go browning84......



don't give up on me now unless your skeered


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> I got a job and I can still play on the forum... and take pics of dogs at lunch time
> Pitbull Retriever.  She'll go get your ducks, and take care of the game warden if he comes around.





Gorgeous dog!!!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> don't give up on me now unless your skeered



I aint skeered.


----------



## hogdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Gorgeous dog!!!!



thanks tuff, i think so too.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> I got a job and I can still play on the forum... and take pics of dogs at lunch time
> Pitbull Retriever.  She'll go get your ducks, and take care of the game warden if he comes around.



I need a job like that, where I can stay home and play


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> I need a job like that, where I can stay home and play



 Well if you want to be broke all the time, join the crowd!!


----------



## slightly grayling (Nov 21, 2008)

I just read thru this thread and expected you to pull out the smily you sent me earlier today! BTW I am #1!





tuffdawg said:


> You boys got skeered. DIdn ya?


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

slightly grayling said:


> I just read thru this thread and expected you to pull out the smily you sent me earlier today! BTW I am #1!



If I only could. I would get banded.


----------



## fishfinder1 (Nov 23, 2008)

yall keep braggin on these dogs but I seen one treed yet.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 23, 2008)

fishfinder1 said:


> yall keep braggin on these dogs but I seen one treed yet.



 treed?


----------



## ch035 (Nov 23, 2008)

my dog owns an ar-15 but her class 3 hasnt went through yet, she loves the beach and can retrieve but with the best of them... its her owner who would rather not stand out in a swamp in 30 degree weather all day not her...


----------

